# Massey 362 Water pump question



## Wes F (4 mo ago)

Update: Nevermind, I realized that is the plug with a fitting for a hex key in the middle.

I think my water pump failed. That's where rhe coolant seemed to be coming from when it happened, no hoses are blown, and the fan that runs off of that pulley has lots of play in it and rattles loudly when the engine runs.

--------------------------------------------------

Hello all,

I have an MF 362 that recently gushed out all its coolant. Looking inside it appears there is a cap missing right above where the hose from the radiator connects to the water pump. Picture is attached.

I can't find this labeled in any diagrams and it isn't mentioned in the service manual, so I'm not even sure how to search for a replacement. What is that cap called? Or was there a hose that was supposed to connect there and has just disappeared entirely? Thanks.


----------



## Douglas Lee (Apr 20, 2019)

Looks like a pipe plug.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep!! impeller shaft bearing and seal collapsed, one time you could get water pump kits, but in the long run, probably cheaper to replace the whole pump.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 23, 2010)

To be clear, with the fan belt OFF, the fan wiggles and is noisy when you spin it by hand? Antifreeze is leaking from behind the water pump pulley? If so, as others have said, the water pump bearings have failed and the shaft seal is leaking.
The water port with the pipe plug is used for tractor with a cab and heat. You will likely need to cap the same hole in the new water pump. Either take out the existing plug and reuse or pick up a new one when you get the new pump.


----------

